# My performance of Debussy's Jardins sous la pluie



## jasonpiano (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Here is a video of me playing one of Debussy's Estampes: Jardins sous la pluie. I have been studying this for a month and still needs some musical work. Any feedback and comments would be kindly appreciated. I hope you enjoy the video! 






Jason Marcell


----------

